
Geocommit.com - annotate git an Mercurial commits with location - Tichy
http://www.geocommit.com/
======
Tichy
Planning to add realtime visualizations and analytics to this as our
NodeKnockout project next weekend, so it would be cool to have as many people
using it as possible :-)

